# 6v & 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50 with "night glow" feature



## abvidledUK (Oct 7, 2006)

*Here's the original simple Mk1 version*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1599195&postcount=1

*Here's the modified Mk2 version*

*Followed by the NEW Mk3 version....*





As you can see, it now has a switch fitted.

The main reason for this is to give it a very low level nightfinder glow mode.

There is a 150kΩ resistor (bleed resistor) fitted across the switch, so that a current of 0.02ma is just enough to give a glow in the dark facility.

You may notice blue at either end of the switch, under the epoxy, this is blue tack, to stop epoxy going into the switch mechanism, the first Mk2 prototype was very stiff to switch, for this very reason.






I did try 15,000 mcd (supposedly) LEDs, they were nowhere near as bright as the 16,000 mcd LEDs pulled from keychain lights, advertised as 16,000 mcds










Difficult to see, but the LED's are isolated from the centre switch connector, they are insulated in finished version.

The LEDs are connected at one end only, the other end of the LEDs is connected to the negative battery connector.









I further refined the epoxy, by tilting the assembly slightly after the first layer, worked well.

When touch dry, wrapping the epoxy with smooth insulating tape gave a very smooth finish.




So, +9v into centre connector (2) of switch.

150kΩ across (1) & (3) (Switch OFF=Night Glow)

LED1 +ve to (3) (Full power)

LED1 -ve to LED2 +ve (in series)

LED2 -ve to -9v. (OK, 0v to be pedantic)






I already have the parts on order for the Mk3 version....

Clue:

I shall be using 2AA and 4AA battery boxes with PP3 connectors for a more professional finish, and more solid connectors. Boxes cut down to size then epoxied of course. 9v and 6v versions, series / parallel LEDs with appropriate resistors.

This is purely a hobby mod, I will NOT be going into production with these.

Have fun this weekend, then post your photo's here !!


----------



## CandleEater (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*

Cool :goodjob:.
I think I might try to make one of them. I got some small smt 3.3V regulators . 

eric


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*

:goodjob: abvidledUK, i`m pleased your persevering with this project ... a small handy light that doesn`t need a machine shop to make !!!


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*



HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> :goodjob: abvidledUK, i`m pleased your persevering with this project ... a small handy light that doesn`t need a machine shop to make !!!



Thanks.

Have you had a go at making one (or more) yet ?

I've left one by my Circuit breaker box, one upstairs in the converted loft, the one year or so "nightglow" easy to locate, I'm glad I added this mod.


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*

*Here's the Mk3 Version, using cut down AA battery boxes.*










This time, I have wired the two LEDs in parallel, it makes it easier to construct.





One leg (+ve) is in series with a 100Ω resistor, connected to +9v.

The other leg (-ve) is in series with a 150kΩ resistor, connected to 0v.

The switch is across the 150kΩ resistor.

When the switch is open, the 150kΩ just lets enough current though for the "night glow" feature.

When the switch is closed, the full current passes through the 100Ω resistor, and the two LEDs, giving a bright co-incident double beam.

(It actually doesn't matter which leg each resistor is in, just my preference)

So long as LEDs are connected with correct polarity.

I use Blue Tack to hold the LEDs whilst soldering.

















Using another type of 2AA carrrier:





















I just used some old switches, I may substitute the original type slide switch for cosmetic reasons.

The switches were attached to the carriers with sticky pads, as both surfaces too smooth for epoxy to hold together strongly. May roughen and re-try later.

I will of course epoxy (pot) the whole thing for stability and waterproofing.

It's your turn now !!


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 & now Mk3 versions of 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*

I am also going to use a cut down 4 AA carrier is for use with a 6v battery box, using probably 4 LEDs of lower mcd rating, with lower Ω's for each resistor, probably 56Ω and 100kΩ respectively.

The 4AA cut down carrier sits nicely on top of a 4AA 6v battery box.


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 & now Mk3 versions of 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*

Circuit diagram added !!


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 28, 2006)

*6v Mk4 version of 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50*






I have now made several 6v versions.

I replaced the 100Ω resistor with 56Ω, and the 150kΩ with 100kΩ.






I now actually prefer the 6v version, main reason, I have lots of 15p AA alkaline batteries, new, and the "night glow" life should be around 8 years !!

So it's cheaper, for longer, 5x longer.

They are not quite as bright as the 2 LED 0Ω in series, but using LEDs in parallel has enabled me to produce 6v version. 

With regards to the resistors, I solder the 56Ω into the positive leg, as I solder directly onto the spring in the 2AA battery carrier, and the 100kΩ resistor into the negative leg, as it leaves more room to place the slide switch into the space left.

The LED legs, with resistors, fit nicely across the central plastic divider.

Note again, Blue Tack used to seal switch innards prior to potting.





It also works on 9v, brighter, and also on 4.8v, dimmer !!

3v, even dimmer, but useable, just.

Lithium AA's, four give approx 8.4v, nice...

Life, probably forever.



Main 9v thread is at:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1661017#post1661017

for those that arrived here via a link.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 25, 2007)

I now use a clicky switch, on the Mk2 version (top of thread) such as the ones DX supply.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5588
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5618

Sealed, so no epoxy ingress, and a more user friendly operation.

Glow resistor aids in epoxy'ing the switch to the 9v base.


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 18, 2008)

I also now add a drop of luminescent (GITD) paint in with the epoxy, just in case the leds come apart from the 9v, if dropped, after being on.

Hoping the 9v PP3 is close by


----------



## metlarules (Oct 18, 2008)

Good job! It would be cool to see one made with a 6v lantern battery(F-cells) to see how long the runtime would be.


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 19, 2008)

*Mk 5: 6v & 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50 with "night glow" feature*

Here's the latest Mk5 single led version

10mm & 5mm led (from DX keychain lights)





100Ω in series for single led from 9v @ 45ma

470kΩ across switch for night glow @ 0.01ma
(100kΩ-330kΩ for slightly brighter glow)

DX small switch
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5618

GITD in with epoxy

There's not really much difference in illumination between single 5mm led & two 5mm leds. (That's illumination, not output)

10mm led gives a more focussed beam

The base is the inverted contact top from Duracell 9v PP3, which is like a small bath.

Hold contact with vice when soldering, not the plastic base !


----------



## Jumi (Oct 19, 2008)

These are nice
I have to build one or two since I picked 20 Duracell 9V cells from battery recycling bin. 
They were from 8.2V ->8.8V so lot of juice left and I only have one Safe light left.

Juha


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Jumi said:


> These are nice
> I have to build one or two since I picked 20 Duracell 9V cells from battery recycling bin.
> They were from 8.2V ->8.8V so lot of juice left and I only have one Safe light left.
> 
> Juha



Just be careful you don't short out even depleted cells within the 9v housing when removing contacts, gives a scary spark with noise !


----------



## Monkeyboab (Oct 21, 2008)

Gonna have a go at these whats the base you mention "The base is the inverted contact top from Duracell 9v PP3" is that from an old 9v battery cut up? Was gonna see if I could get anything like it in Maplins. Might make one with UV led burried in GITD and clear epoxy for and long lasting glow.

Rob


----------



## abvidledUK (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry, would you mind giving an idea how i can do something as simple as a snap on like this for the regular batteries such as AAs, Ds or Cs? Thanks


----------



## Jumi (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is one with Luxeons didn't found any use of them anymore except this:





There is two lowdome luxeons wired in series, resistor and small switch that bypasses other luxeon so when battery is low you can switch from 2 led -> 1 led.




I made it draw~ 50mA when batterys noload voltage is 8.2V so no need for heatsink. Light is all flood. All parts are potted with glowepoxy.





Juha


----------



## PCC (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the idea and the guidance for these lights, abvidledUK

I just made a few of these over the rainy weekend we just had. I still need to epoxy them to make them less prone to falling apart but that's going to be a rainy Christmas day project. I need to get some glow powder, too.

Some observations: these little lights are pretty bright. I'm going to make a few single-LED ones using the 320 ohm resistors in the next batch to be used as a night light in the bathroom during a power outage situation. I'm wondering if I should make some with two LEDs in series and the 320 ohm resistors? What would happen if I do this? Less bright? Longer run times?

I think the cheap Radio Shack switches that I used are allowing some current to flow even with the switch turned off. One of the 9V batteries had 8.9V on it when I metered it today after having it connected to the light but not turned on for about 24 hours. I did not check it before connecting it but it was a brand new battery so I was a bit surprised at the low voltage I saw. I now place these light units on only one pole of the 9V battery and will connect them when needed. These were made to be used during periods of blackouts.

I dug out all of the 9V batteries that were in the battery recycle box at work and I ended up with 12 batteries. Using my multimeter I've found that 6 of them have more than 9.10V. Two of those are over 9.4V, which makes them essentially brand new, right? These were being thrown away. So much for being green. Of the remaining batteries 3 of them were less than 9V but more than 8V. Three were less than 8V. Of these two would barely light the LEDs enough to see a glow from them despite them showing that they were in the 7V range. The last one made usable light for about 30 minutes starting at about 6V then faded into obscurity at around 5V.


----------



## griff (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice and simple...I like it!
here's one I made with 9v battery and Two Nichia high cri 083. on the bottom


----------



## Metatron (Dec 23, 2008)

glad to see ur giving led zep a run for his money mike

nice work there:twothumbs

hmm, im gonna try making a laser from within a colemans hot curry jar


----------



## PCC (Dec 26, 2008)

I made two more of these lights today but using a single LED and a 320 ohm resistor. I decided to keep it really simple and cheap so I left out the switch. The battery connector was from a dismantled 9V battery that I mentioned in my last post above. I coated the top of the light but not the LED itself with aquarium silicon since it was roughly 1/3 the cost of 2-part epoxy. I still need to buy some glow powder so this light isn't exactly finished but it is good enough for my daughter for now. Turning the light on is a simple matter of clipping the light on to the negative battery terminal and rotating the light around until the positive battery terminal makes contact. To turn it off you rotate it the other way until it turns off. This solves the problem of the switches potentially leaking voltage and really simplifies the light. The light is extremely low profile compared to the lights I made previously which included a proper switch. This particular light cost no more than $3 to make, not including the battery. Here are a few pictures:






I didn't want to use a flash on these close-up pictures so I used a flashlight as a light source and that has lit up the LED. Yes, I decided to try a 10mm white LED on this particular light.





This is the modified battery clip.





In this picture you can see that the clip is almost in position to turn the light on. Just a little bit more rotation and the light would turn on.


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm looking to make a couple of dim but long running versions of this.

I'll be using LEDs from the fauxton key chain lights. 

Can someone advise what resistors I will need please.


----------



## PCC (Jan 1, 2009)

In another thread it was mentioned that a 320 ohm resistor will work with one LED. In the pictures above I set that one up with a 320 ohm resistor. Using the resistor calculator that should give about 19.5 ma to the LED on a fresh 9V battery. I'm sure you can go with a higher value resistor and get less output from this setup.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Mk 5: 6v & 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50 with "night glow" feature*



abvidledUK said:


> Here's the latest Mk5 single led version
> 
> DX small switch
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5618


Interesting switches.

The reviews seem to indicate they have 2 "ON" postions. Is that correct?


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm confused, is it 300 ohm or 300k ohm for a long running single led as above are both!


----------



## PCC (Jan 11, 2009)

300 ohm. 300K would give you .02 amps.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 22, 2009)

With those DX SKU 5616 switches, what's the preferred way to connect them. Positive or negative through the switch?

Also, do you connect both pins on the "two pin" side to something or just one of them?


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 22, 2009)

I did something similar using a two-stage switch and a few resistors to get a two-mode, 10mA/40mA light. I only used one LED though, and made the "body" out of melt glue. So yeah, a bit ghetto  but it works fine.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 11, 2009)

I finally got around to making a right angled version, with a bit of judicious resistor, led & original PP3 cap strips placement and careful soldering, I was able to just fit it into the usual Duracell PP3 cap.

Nice idea, but doesn't work that well in practice, as the side spill from the leds now glares into your eyes, perhaps a bit of sharpie required here.

They do work quite well as a a directional area light though.














9v PP3, 470kΩ resistor across switch as night glow, no resistor in series for (2) leds.

(470kΩ is just enough to see the glow, higher Ω than brighter 100KΩ / 150kΩ, previously used, either ok)

Leds from DX keychain lights.

(For just one led I use 100Ω in series also)

Inspired by this, from Battery Snaps.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Mk 5: 6v & 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50 with "night glow" feature*



Black Rose said:


> Interesting switches.
> 
> The reviews seem to indicate they have 2 "ON" postions. Is that correct?



Yes, they cycle between two On positions, so without mod they would be ON Off Off Off.



Black Rose said:


> With those DX SKU 5616 switches, what's the preferred way to connect them. Positive or negative through the switch?
> 
> Also, do you connect both pins on the "two pin" side to something or just one of them?




Simply solder bleed resistor wire across the two adjacent contacts to get ON Off ON Off.





I feed the PP3 cap internal flat metal strip through the gap between the two pins, and under the resistor lead, just fits.

I use the longer metal strip which connects to 9v -ve, to complement with the short wire on the led to the other terminal, 9v +ve.

(Shorter wire as removed from DX keychain, not as supplied new led !!)

I would have done photo's, but just wanted to get on with it, before breakfast, took me all of 10 mins for two.


----------



## datiLED (May 11, 2009)

I love threads like this. :thumbsup:

It is not about perfection, or sheer lumens; but creativity, ingenuity and functionality.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 11, 2009)

datiLED said:


> I love threads like this. :thumbsup:
> 
> It is not about perfection, or sheer lumens; but creativity, ingenuity and functionality.



Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 11, 2009)

PCC said:


> Thanks for the idea and the guidance for these lights, abvidledUK
> 
> I just made a few of these over the rainy weekend we just had. I still need to epoxy them to make them less prone to falling apart but that's going to be a rainy Christmas day project. I need to get some glow powder, too.
> 
> ...



And you can use the dead 9v's as carriers for the next batch of PP3 torches !!

I use double ended crocodile clip leads for my trials of various resistor combinations.

My original 9v torches have been glowing for over a year now, with occasional switching on, and that's mostly with part used PP3's.


----------



## John_Galt (May 11, 2009)

abvidledUK said:


> I finally got around to making a right angled version, with a bit of judicious resistor, led & original PP3 cap strips placement and careful soldering, I was able to just fit it into the usual Duracell PP3 cap.
> 
> Nice idea, but doesn't work that well in practice, as the side spill from the leds now glares into your eyes, perhaps a bit of sharpie required here.
> 
> ...


 
Those "battery snaps" are kinda cool.
on a different note...
What would it take to make one of these with a switch, that ran say, a read or white LED (as in red on, off, white on)? Resistors, wiring diagram, etc.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 12, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Those "battery snaps" are kinda cool.
> on a different note...
> What would it take to make one of these with a switch, that ran say, a red or white LED (as in red on, off, white on)? Resistors, wiring diagram, etc.







Using the switch from DX, just connect one red led to one of the adjacent lugs, and white led to the other, respecting polarity.

Don't wire the two adjacent lugs together.

Have a single 100Ω+ resistor in circuit on the single feed side of the switch. (9v feeding single led)

For bleed glow, 220kΩ-470kΩ (x2) resistors across the switch, from single feed to each individual switched output, if you want a red & white glow, otherwise just one hiΩ resistor.

If you use two, you will find the red circuit probably requires a higher Ω value for even glows.


----------



## North Star (Jul 16, 2009)

I read this thread and thought I would give one a shot. Works great! I did some modificatons to make it smaller, brighter, and with a touch switch instead of a mechanical one. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 13, 2010)

datiLED said:


> I love threads like this. :thumbsup:
> 
> It is not about perfection, or sheer lumens; but creativity, ingenuity and functionality.


+1. I love this thread too. I have a few mostly dead 9 V batteries and have been meaning to do something with them. So many ideas in this thread!



John_Galt said:


> What would it take to make one of these with a switch, that ran say, ... (as in red on, off, white on)? Resistors, wiring diagram, etc.


That would be easy. Use one of those three mode switches and wire a couple of the on positions to have either a red or white LED. Use http://ledcalc.com/ or similar to sort out the resistors needed.


----------



## kosPap (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is my redition of the OP idea....
I made these as battery drainers and they weill be included in my EmComm kit...
Their role is Radio position indicators location and bedtime lights.

*Here is the 9V version.....*







Resistors are a total of 240 Ohms, that allow for 25mA when battery voltage is 9V and 20mA when voltage is 8V. I am reconsidering moving these outputs at 8 & 7 Volts respectively, assuming a partly depleted battery.....
LEDs are a 5mm white pulled from a Fauxton and a White Blinking one. I used a two position switch that power each LED in a cycle off-1-off-2-off. If you think it si Nerve busting you got to see below....

Pics with the circuit










*The AA version*







For this I used a 4AA carrier....This time I did more elaborate setup....

The switch at the left is used for LED selection. The switch at right controls resistor selection. It was a three position and after checking with the DMM I clipped off the wrong leg! Now it works as 1-2-off-off-1-2. Combine this with the LED selection switch that works 1-off-2-off and I made the WORLDS MOST COMPLEX USER INTERFACE that only the maker can handle!

Here is a pic and the schematic.










Resistors are 80 and 100+40 ohms. With this setup I am getting

140 = 25mA from 4 new Energizer Lithiums (assuming 4x1.7V)
140 = 20mA from 4 partially depleted Energizer Lithiums (assuming 4x1.5V)
140 = 20mA from 4 new Alkalines (assuming 4x1.5V)
80 = 25mA from 4 partially depleted Alkalines (assuming 4x1.3V)
80 = 20mA from 4 depleted Alkalines (assuming 4x1.2V)

More Pics




















During research a member suggested that the fourth battery is a waste of energy....Somehow and for lack of a better idea I went with this afterall....
Then it striked me! How about 3 batts and putting the circuit in the 4th battery palce....
It turns out it is more convenient circuit and Build too...







Off to DX for more switches!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool, I missed this the first time around. Good close-up pics too.


datiLED said:


> I love threads like this. :thumbsup:
> It is not about perfection, or sheer lumens; but creativity, ingenuity and functionality.


Absolutely agree 100%. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kosPap (Jun 24, 2010)

guys anyone has an idea how to use 4 batts? 3 in similar configuration and teh fourth as a find me light? in the same carrier too?


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 25, 2010)

kosPap said:


> ... I made the WORLDS MOST COMPLEX USER INTERFACE that only the maker can handle!




Your designs are awesome!


----------



## ASheep (Jun 25, 2010)

There's some really good stuff going on in this thread! Watching the OP's design evolve was brilliant, and kosPap's amazingly complex interface is beyond contemplation!  
I've got a bunch of white Nichias lying around from an old wind up torch, and a ton of ex smoke alarm batteries (I try not to throw things away). I just had my wisdom teeth cut out, so I'm stuck at home for a week... I think its time to build some battery vampires!


----------



## kosPap (Jun 25, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Your designs are awesome!


 
and for sale too!!!!!!



ASheep said:


> There's some really good stuff going on in this thread! Watching the OP's design evolve was brilliant, and kosPap's amazingly complex interface is beyond contemplation!
> I've got a bunch of white Nichias lying around from an old wind up torch, and a ton of ex smoke alarm batteries (I try not to throw things away). I just had my wisdom teeth cut out, so I'm stuck at home for a week... I think its time to build some battery vampires!


 
I have figured out my next 9V project..use the same switch, loose the blinking led and add 2 resistor cobinations. One for 9-8V and one for 7-6V


----------



## abvidledUK (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice to see how this thread of mine has developed, some really nice ideas here.

I find the Ultralife 9v batteries are ideal, used or new.

They don't fit into some lights, and they do last for ever, even used ones, with above circuits.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Mk 5: 6v & 9v 2 LED Homemade Torch £1.50 with "night glow" feature*



abvidledUK said:


> Here's the latest Mk5 single led version
> 
> 10mm & 5mm led (from DX keychain lights)
> 
> ...



This is the version that has stood the test of time.

I'm really liking what others have produced based on my "prototypes"

Especially this one....



kosPap said:


> Here is my redition of the OP idea....
> I made these as battery drainers and they weill be included in my EmComm kit...
> Their role is Radio position indicators location and bedtime lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## tam17 (Mar 23, 2012)

My variation on a theme: two sanded-down 5mm LEDs (one warm and one cool white), two resistors, circuit with one slide switch and one momentary (boost) switch, no night glow. Alkaline battery is mildly driven on Low and pretty hard on Boost, hence the momentary.

Circuit with boost (v.2.1) shown here. "SW1" is regular slide switch and "SW2" is a momentary microswitch (all scavenged):






External view with Duracell alkie (finally died a week ago, after 1 year of use and abuse):






Inside view before final assembly with hot glue (still no boost switch installed, single resistor - v.2.0):






Youtube clip (v.2.1) (two previous single-mode versions also shown on the same channel)

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been "creating" some 6v ( & 4.8v nimh ) versions after a recent power cut.

Just prototypes at this stage.

Very basic, and now potting....










































Single LED, resistors for 6v / 4.8v

Bleed "Night Glow" across switch 500kΩ (1MΩ x 2 in parallel)

In line current limiter 50Ω (100Ω x 2 in parallel)

(Same version used for 6v or 4.8v)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Whilst the measured currents may seem high, I have yet to have a LED fail on me over several years now.

However, the 9v torches are not used continuously on, ( perhaps 5 minutes at a time ) though the 6v version may be on for a couple of hours next power cut, as room illuminators pointed at ceiling.

They perform this function very well.

And the "night glow" feature is brilliant.


----------

